# Questions about San Antonio, places to stay and Sea World?



## dixie (Mar 22, 2009)

I would like to take our family to San Antonio and Sea World this summer. There will be 5 of us, and my grandson is 5. 

Here are the questions;

Where would be the cheapest place to stay that we would all be comfortable?  What timeshares are close?

If you buy a one day pass, how much does it cost to upgrade to an annual pass while in the park? Anyone done this, this year? 

Any park strategies?

What are the things the 5 year old would like best?

Do they still have a reduced price after 5 PM?

So thanks for any information!!


----------



## jamstew (Mar 23, 2009)

dixie said:


> I would like to take our family to San Antonio and Sea World this summer. There will be 5 of us, and my grandson is 5.
> 
> Here are the questions;
> 
> ...



1-day adult tickets are $54.99, and 1-day children's tickets are $46.99. AP is $79.99, child or adult.

This past summer we stayed at the new Fairfield Inn & Suites just across the highway from the park. They had a package that was pretty reasonable and included season tickets & a free shuttle. We booked it through the SeaWorld web site.

If you aren't interested in staying close to the park, there are a lot cheaper options, but I'm not familiar with timeshares in the area since we only live a couple of hours away and spend 3 nights when we go.

My grandchildren (2, 3 & 4 at the time) loved feeding the dolphins, sea lions, and birds, the aquarium, all of the shows, and the water park. The only ride they really liked was the Shamu coaster.

I'd suggest going to the San Antonio Visitor's Bureau (or whatever it's called) web site and requesting a coupon book. There are lots of good discounts for other things in the area.

We love the San Antonio Zoo and the train that takes you through Brackenridge Park (where the Zoo is).

Natural Bridge Wildlife Park was a big hit as well. It's a drive-through, and there are tons of animals that will eat out of your hand--the little ones especially loved the zebras.

As far as park strategy, get there early and feed the dolphins first. The shows are spaced out throughout the day, so we always figure out our show times first and then do whatever we can in between.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 23, 2009)

The Hyatt Wild Oaks is the closest timeshare. The next two closest are in downtown San Antonio - Riverside Suites, and Wyndham La Cascada.  Wyndham properties are easy to rent, so you might check e-bay to see if there are any last minute deals (the bargains usually start 30 days out).

You can upgrade to the annual pass from a single day ticket. The cost is the difference between the two. Check at guest services inside the park.

Your best bet is buy the one Seaworld Annual Pass @ 79.99, and then buy Seaworld Fun Card @ 54.99 for adults / 46.99 kids for the rest of your party. The Fun Card is new and is like the annual pass, but does not include in-park discounts or free parking. But the one Annual Pass gets you the free parking and the discounts.
Annual Pass
Fun Pass

In terms of ride strategies, we hit the roller coasters early and late, when the lines are shortest, and save the animal shows for the middle of the day and the Waterpark when it gets hot. 

Also my friend just was there, and she said they have implemented an express pass system that you can pay for to skip the lines, like they have at Universal Studios. No details are on their website, and she was not sure how much it cost.


----------



## dixie (Mar 23, 2009)

*Thank you so much for all the info! Keep it coming!*

What a wonderful forum!


----------



## jamstew (Mar 23, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> In terms of ride strategies, we hit the roller coasters early and late, when the lines are shortest, and save the animal shows for the middle of the day and the Waterpark when it gets hot.



ITA about doing what you can to stay out of the heat! However, I was thinking that with a 5-year-old, they probably wouldn't be doing the coasters. I could be wrong of course.  

I'm delighted to hear about the express pass system


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 23, 2009)

10 miles or so from downtown San Antonio was a Marriott Spring Hills Suite but not far from Sea World. Decent price and roomy. There is a Super Target next door where we bought groceries.

Edited to add info
And free hot breakfast.....http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/satnl-springhill-suites-san-antonio-medical-center-crossroads/


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 23, 2009)

The pass system is called Quick Queue. I could only find info about it in regards to Orlando, so the pricing might be different for San Antonio, as there are less rides and no additional-cost attractions. Pricing seems steep compared to Universal Studios at $20, and Disney at free.

_SeaWorld is calling the program "Quick Queue." Through Sept. 1, visitors 
will have the option of paying an extra $29.95, plus tax, at the gate to 
receive a "Quick Queue" pass that will allow them to skip long 
general-public lines in favor of shorter Quick Queue lines, once each, at 
the Kraken, Journey to Atlantis and Wild Arctic rides, and at the most of 
the theme park's shows, including the Believe killer whale show, the Blue 
Horizons dolphin show and the Clyde & Seamore sea lion show. 
Visitors will be able to use the Quick Queue option a second time on one 
favorite attraction. The pass also will provide free entrance to one of the 
park's three additional-cost attractions, the Sky Tower, the Xtreme Zone or 
the Paddle Boats._

Added: Now they have some information on the Website. No pricing though. Maybe that comes tomorrow.


----------



## gravityrules (Mar 24, 2009)

There are a couple of timeshares in Bandera ('cowboy capital of Texas') and it's not a bad drive to Fiesta Texas or SeaWorld.


----------

